# cleaning rabbits



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

i have been rabbit hunting for about two years, with minimal success jumping on piles and stomping brush. My question is is a 20 g to much gun using #6 shot. because i shot one this morning and when i opened it up sje was just mangled inside with. 

Another question i have is what is the easiest way to clean a rabbit, like a deer? 
Im kind of a beginner and any help would be great


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

I take a rope and hang it from a rafter then make kind of like a noose around the rabbits head. Picture the rabbit getting hanged. Then I take some shears and cut off the paws at their joints. Make a cut around the head, then just pull the skin off all in one piece. Legs cut off in literally about a couple seconds and then you get a little bit of meat off that back, thats what I do. 

I got it down pretty good last year, Can do it in about a min if I try.


----------



## BASSNTAZ (Nov 10, 2003)

Check this post out. It is the fastest cleanest way to do a rabbit that i found.



http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2002815

Dan


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Gun- 20 GA is not to much gun with IC choke.

Cleaning- BASSNTAZ.....Is right on, this way is THE BEST, IMHO.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

This was on MI our-of-doors last year. I have tried it and it works well. The earlier you can clean them the better. 20GA is not too much, rabbits are fragile and anything tears them up at close range.

http://www.mucc.org/mood/rabbit/index.php


----------



## Mo. hound dog (Nov 7, 2008)

sixft4par got two bunnies today and tried it worked great thanks alot


----------



## Mo. hound dog (Nov 7, 2008)

and thanks to you too bassntazz id did work great


----------

